# thinking of taking clen/ winny for a cut...need some insight.



## cheesegrater (Apr 26, 2006)

when i cut last year, i lost too much muscle. i bulked for the winter and am at the weight and size i want, minus fat. i would like to keep as much muscle as possible and was told winny/ clen stack can help achieve this.

i was told taking it for two weeks then an E/C stack for two weeks, then the winny/ clen for two weeks, then finish off the cut with E/C would work.

now, since it's roids, i'm worried about getting bigger. i don't want to as my clothes would be unwearable and i'm at my target size. would this program of winny/ clen put any size on? also, would i get a testosterone boost from this dosage of winny? i mean this in the aggression sense of taking juice. i wouldn't mind a little kick, but i don't wanna go crazy. also, will excess acne develop from this stack? lastly, do i have to take anything, like ZMA i think i read, to ween off the juice after it's over?

any other comments about the overall efficacy of the stack or any other suggestions, fire away...


----------



## GFR (Apr 26, 2006)

cheesegrater said:
			
		

> when i cut last year, i lost too much muscle. i bulked for the winter and am at the weight and size i want, minus fat. i would like to keep as much muscle as possible and was told winny/ clen stack can help achieve this.
> 
> i was told taking it for two weeks then an E/C stack for two weeks, then the winny/ clen for two weeks, then finish off the cut with E/C would work.
> 
> ...


You have been here almost 4 years and you are asking this......wow


----------



## Seanp156 (Apr 26, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> You have been here almost 4 years and you are asking this......wow



Seeing that he only has ~400 posts, he's more than likely not a very "active" member, also I rarely even visit the anabolic section, but then again I don't have much need to. Just because he's "been here" for 4 years doesn't mean he should have a wealth of information on steroid use.


----------



## Mudge (Apr 26, 2006)

The only thing winstrol will do to your testosterone level is put it on the floor.


----------



## Tha Don (Apr 27, 2006)

winny and clen, hmm risky choices for a first time user, i could think of much better options


----------



## BigPapaPump68 (Apr 27, 2006)

I know where you probably seen that stack at, because I have a million times. Dont believe your sources 100% either because they want there products to be sold.


----------



## Pirate! (Apr 27, 2006)

You don't need steroids to maintain your muscle on a cut. Just perfect your diet and aim to lose 1.5 lbs of fat/wk. Set your caloric intake ~700 kcal under maintenance, and don't over do the cardio. Throw in one day a week where you overeat with tons of clean carbs. Using an ECA stack for 6 wks could help, as well.


----------



## Seanp156 (Apr 27, 2006)

Pirate! said:
			
		

> You don't need steroids to maintain your muscle on a cut. Just perfect your diet and aim to lose 1.5 lbs of fat/wk. Set your caloric intake ~700 kcal under maintenance, and don't over do the cardio. *Throw in one day a week where you overeat with tons of clean carbs*. Using an ECA stack for 6 wks could help, as well.



Just curious, what's the point of this? What is the effect it has on the body?


----------



## Pirate! (Apr 27, 2006)

In theory, it helps keep you out of starvation mode. There are psychological reasons, as well. Read more about it here: http://ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=25250


----------



## cheesegrater (Apr 27, 2006)

so clen/ winny is no good? 

and yeah, been here 4 years but ventured into the anabolic zone once...

my diet for my cut last year was as good as i could make it:egg whites, hi fiber oatmeal, whole wheat bread, turkey, fish, lean beef, chicken, fruit, veggies and water based protein shakes....should i try the EC stack for a month or so and guage results?


----------



## Pirate! (Apr 27, 2006)

Have you used ECA before?


----------



## cheesegrater (Apr 27, 2006)

i did EC with yohimbe from some supp (cant remember the name) and finished off with Y from some topical gel (again, the name escapes me...the popular one) it worked, but i lost too much muscle to take it all the way down.

 the A is aspirin right? is tylenol okay? one Xstrength each time i take the EC? i'm going to use the topical stuff again either way cause i really liked the results...


----------



## Trouble (Apr 27, 2006)

Do you have a clue of how these compounds (clenbuterol and winsterol) function?

I think not.  

You take your cutting ideas up to the nutrition and training section please, and we can talk about *how* to reduce fat mass and keep your present physical mass  - that means adding lean muscle.  The net result is you change density - do you understand?  If mass stays the same, you reduce volume, harden up, gain more quality mass and support systems that allow you to retain your gains.

Jesu, a little biochemistry and physiology discussion would go a LONG way to help you fellas use your steroids to their best purpose and minimize the sides.


----------



## Mudge (Apr 27, 2006)

cheesegrater said:
			
		

> the A is aspirin right? is tylenol okay? one Xstrength each time i take the EC? i'm going to use the topical stuff again either way cause i really liked the results...



How long did you want to keep your liver? Tylenol is not aspirin.


----------



## Trouble (Apr 28, 2006)

Oh aye, tylenol disrupts hepatic repair systems. 

However, tis the nephrotoxic aspects that are worse.

Be kind to your kidneys and liver; use NSAIDs as sparingly as possible...use ibuprofen before  using either acetominophen (Tylenol) or naproxen (Aleve, Naprosyn).

A note on naproxen:  should you have used it for one or more weeks in the past  for a heavy duty injury, be aware that a small percentage of the population develops a chemical sensitivity (call an allergy if you will) to Aleve and will have intense kidney pain / tenderness upon the next use of this compound.  If this occurs, stop taking it immediately.


----------



## Pirate! (Apr 28, 2006)

You don't need the Aspirin. It mainly seems to help obese people. Using just EC is fine and better suited for extended periods. The principle benefit is appetite suppression, IMO.


----------



## cheesegrater (Apr 28, 2006)

Trouble said:
			
		

> Do you have a clue of how these compounds (clenbuterol and winsterol) function?
> 
> I think not.
> 
> ...



no, i dont have a clue how these substances work...which is why i ask...

ps...i'm not necessarily concerned about keeping my weight where it is, at about 200, but i just want to cut all or as close to all of the fat off that i can without losing nitceable amounts of muscle...couldn't really care less about the number on the scale...


----------



## musclepump (Apr 28, 2006)

I don't buy this bullshit about people always losing muscle when you cut. Keep your protein up, cut slowly, and you'll maintain.


----------



## ceffo (Apr 28, 2006)

a good sample cutting cycle.. 

Week	Tiromel T3	Clenbuterol
1	50 mcg/day	80 mcg/day
2	50 mcg/day	100 mcg/day
3	50 mcg/day	100 mcg/day
4	50 mcg/day	80 mcg/day
5	25 mcg/day	60 mcg/day

???  First two days of the cycle take a 25 mcg daily of T3 (Tiromel) then you can 
start with 50 mcg daily 
???  to put a side effects of clenbuterol (tremor,nervousness) on minimum divide
dose on more of them, try to take it five times daily but last one
not after 7 PM because sleeplessness


----------



## BigPapaPump68 (Apr 29, 2006)

I dont really agree with you about running clen and t3 together for 5 weeks straight. The side affects that it gives you are not worth it. If your going to run it, I would suggest you cycling it.


----------



## ceffo (Apr 29, 2006)

yeah .. i wouldnt call it a the safest but more for the exp guys who have done quite a fair few cycles and can read the signs of when to bak off etc


----------

